# Storing DIY supplies - cool dark place, fridge, freezer



## Silver (30/12/16)

Hi all

Didnt see a dedicated thread for this - only saw several comments scattered in others

What is the best way to store your DIY supplies?

As far as I understand *flavour concentrates* should be kept in a cool dark place. (For example a closed cupboard or drawer in a cool part of the room)

But my question is around the *nicotine base*. (E.g. 36mg PG nic) Is it better to store it in the fridge or the freezer? Is the freezer better than the fridge?

And what about *plain PG/VG*? Is a cool dark place ok or is it better to store it also in the fridge or freezer?

While we're on it, i know it may be impractical but would it not be better to store flavour concentrates in a fridge or freezer too?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (30/12/16)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Didnt see a dedicated thread for this - only saw several comments scattered in others
> 
> ...




With the nic, if we were dealing with 100mg base nic I would be inclined to store it in the freezer, but with the 36mg base the fridge should be plenty good enough.

The rest I store in a dark cupboard dedicated to it, PG VG too, it doesn't oxidise as far as I know but it is hydroscopic so just make sure that it is tightly sealed. The concentrates would be better in a fridge, the colder temperature slows down the molecules so I would imagine you would have less volatiles escaping but this would be impractical, cool dark place is fine.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Soutie said:


> With the nic, if we were dealing with 100mg base nic I would be inclined to store it in the freezer, but with the 36mg base the fridge should be plenty good enough.
> 
> The rest I store in a dark cupboard dedicated to it, PG VG too, it doesn't oxidise as far as I know but it is hydroscopic so just make sure that it is tightly sealed. The concentrates would be better in a fridge, the colder temperature slows down the molecules so I would imagine you would have less volatiles escaping but this would be impractical, cool dark place is fine.



Many thanks @Soutie

With the 36mg nic, my thinking is that our fridge gets opened way more frequently than the freezer, so the freezer is darker for longer  

Is there any negative to storing the 36mg in the freezer? Other than letting it warm up to room temp for longer before using it? (BTW, It is only excess nic in the freezer, my "working" bottle is in the dark cupboard in the alchemy lab  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (30/12/16)

Last time I went to Clyrolinx I had a bit of a chat with @Geoff about storage.

Please keep in mind I am not a chemist and this is my understanding of the conversation 

For the Nicotine, the primary concern is dark and cool. The nicotine will oxidise when exposed to UV rays and/or warmth. So a cool cupboard will suffice, although the fridge would be better. Storing VG based nic in the fridge or, even worse, the freezer will probably preserve it better, but will make it a mission to handle.

Food grade PG and VG are, if I remember correctly, are basically preservatives, and if kept in a cool dark place will last _virtually_ indefinitely. A shelf life of 10+ years for VG is apparently not unheard of.

So my take away from it all is that while the fridge/freezer will preserve it better, a dark and cool cupboard will suit most practical needs.



Silver said:


> so the freezer is darker for longer


Keeping it in the brown bottle should protect it from the worst of the UV rays.

Again, I'm not a chemist and I buy my stock in smaller amounts that get used within a couple of months, so I can't reliably comment on longer term storage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (30/12/16)

Silver said:


> Many thanks @Soutie
> 
> With the 36mg nic, my thinking is that our fridge gets opened way more frequently than the freezer, so the freezer is darker for longer  is there any negative to storing the 36mg in the freezer? Other than letting it warm up to room temp for longer before using it? (It is only excess nic in the freezer, my "working" bottle is in the dark cupboard in the alchemy lab  )



I don't see any downside to it at all, other than letting it warm up to be used. If the nic is in a brown amber glass bottle you shouldn't have a problem with light at all,even when leaving it out to warm up.

Though with 36mg nic it's all academic, I honestly don't see it degrading at any significant rate regardless. People Vape 18 or 24mg and leave that bottle lying on a table at home with few ill effects over a few months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Thanks @craigb 

Appreciate your feedback.

From what you're saying it seems dark and cool is essential - the fridge or freezer is optional

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## craigb (30/12/16)

Silver said:


> From what you're saying it seems dark and cool is essential - the fridge or freezer is optional



Dark and cool is the minimum prescribed requirement. Fridge and freezer would probably be recommend for longer term storage.

My feeling is it's a compromise between convenience and preservation. So like you said, storing the excess stock in the fridge/freezer with the "working" stock in a cupboard.

Unless someone can show freezing will damage a specific product, I don't see how it can hurt.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (30/12/16)

For my nic, I don't like keeping it in the original amber glass bottle because that necessitates using a pipette or syringe to measure it out. So I decant the 100ml into a number of smaller HDPE dropper bottles. Although I lose the benefit of the amber bottle (UV), I gain the benefit of each full bottle not being exposed to air (oxidation). I don't think it's critical either way, I've never had any problems with nic degradation. But it doesn't hurt to follow good practices.

Regarding VG and PG, my first ever bottle of VG (back when I was still mixing by volume and pouring out of the original VG bottle) came with a cracked top. Although I tried to repair it with sellotape, it didn't work very well. So I had a non-airtight bottle, used the whole thing up over time and had no problems whatsoever. So VG and PG appear to be pretty hardy and not prone to spoilage.

Concentrates are my main concern. I keep mine in a plastic trunk in my steeping cupboard. There are too many to keep in the fridge but I'm wondering what the longevity will be on these. I have some flavours like Cardamom which will last for years because so little is used. I have no idea what sort of lifespan to expect and whether storing them in the fridge would extend that significantly. I guess the trick is just to use up the flavours as quickly as is practical, and to not be sitting with vast stocks. For example, I only restock a flavour one bottle at a time, and only when the current bottle is almost finished. To buy ten bottles of one flavour would be unwise imo. I'm not at all sure the last ones would still be good by the time I got around to vaping them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

RichJB said:


> For my nic, I don't like keeping it in the original amber glass bottle because that necessitates using a pipette or syringe to measure it out. So I decant the 100ml into a number of smaller HDPE dropper bottles. Although I lose the benefit of the amber bottle (UV), I gain the benefit of each full bottle not being exposed to air (oxidation). I don't think it's critical either way, I've never had any problems with nic degradation. But it doesn't hurt to follow good practices.
> 
> Regarding VG and PG, my first ever bottle of VG (back when I was still mixing by volume and pouring out of the original VG bottle) came with a cracked top. Although I tried to repair it with sellotape, it didn't work very well. So I had a non-airtight bottle, used the whole thing up over time and had no problems whatsoever. So VG and PG appear to be pretty hardy and not prone to spoilage.



Thanks @RichJB - and do you store excess nic in the fridge/freezer?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/12/16)

@Silver, I store all my nic bottles in my bar fridge.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (30/12/16)

Hi @Silver,

I know that some concentrates can actually crystalize from being too cold. So in general the cupboard is best - or if you can store them in an air conditioned room with a temperature of 21 deg Celsius that would be best.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Caveman (30/12/16)

I keep everything in the same cupboard. I have my concentrates in a wooden box and my PG, VG and Nic at the back of the cupboard. Haven't noticed anything going bad at all yet, the cupboard door stays closed though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (30/12/16)

Just keep the main stock nic next to the chilly sauce in the fridge. Somewhere close to the Lemon juice preferably.
Jokes aside, most recommend bulk stock to be kept in the fridge while keeping working stock cool and dark, have had no problems keeping 100ml decanted as working stock in this way. Keeping concentrates and VG/PG in the same location. Some of my concentrates are well over a year old and still in good nick. Just avoiding excessive heat and direct sunlight is the main thing from what I have read and experienced.


Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Thanks @NewOobY , @Caveman and @Raindance

@Raindance , I am thinking of putting the nic next to the chilli chutney - maybe it will get some extra sweet sort of throat hit 

You know, I just cannot afford for my nic to degrade - I need all the throat hit I can get

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Polar (31/12/16)

Mmm, a nice sip of icy cold 36mg sound divine... Might call my next DIY beer something of the sort

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Raindance (31/12/16)

Polar said:


> Mmm, a nice sip of icy cold 36mg sound divine... Might call my next DIY beer something of the sort


It happens.. $#!t happens...
Marinading a piece of meat could also be called steeping it in a sauce...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Caveman (31/12/16)

Raindance said:


> It happens.. $#!t happens...
> Marinading a piece of meat could also be called steeping it in a sauce...


I have some chicken steeping right now  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/1/17)

I use PG suspended 100mg/ml nic and it gets stored in the freezer. I take it out a few minutes before I start mixing then give it a swirl before using and back it goes. 

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/1/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> I use PG suspended 100mg/ml nic and it gets stored in the freezer. I take it out a few minutes before I start mixing then give it a swirl before using and back it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


Same on my side, but I do not swirl - I shake it properly!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/1/17)

Gazzacpt said:


> I use PG suspended 100mg/ml nic and it gets stored in the freezer. I take it out a few minutes before I start mixing then give it a swirl before using and back it goes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



A "few minutes" @Gazzacpt !
Doesnt it take longer to get to normal temperature?


----------



## Gazzacpt (1/1/17)

Silver said:


> A "few minutes" @Gazzacpt !
> Doesnt it take longer to get to normal temperature?


It does but its PG so it does not becomes a sludge like treacle like VG does at low temp. A few min is enough to get it thin enough to suck up with a syringe, I add the nic after I've done my vg and concentrates so it works for me.

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (1/1/17)

I got one of theses for my DIY stuff, keeps it nice and cool. I am thinking to build a bigger box with a peltier cooler a bit later

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Polar (1/1/17)

kimbo said:


> I got one of theses for my DIY stuff, keeps it nice and cool. I am thinking to build a bigger box with a peltier cooler a bit later
> 
> View attachment 80315


Awesome idea! I have one laying around. Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (1/1/17)

Andre said:


> Same on my side, but I do not swirl - I shake it properly!


Same here it needs a shake if it is 100mg. Good shake before decanting, then decanted containers get a good shake before use too. Some worry about oxidising their nic so dont shake it. I used to do that until I got my first hot spot from 100mg nic. Was some strong juice.


----------



## RichJB (1/1/17)

Where are you guys getting your 100mg nic?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Caveman (2/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Where are you guys getting your 100mg nic?


I remember asking Vapor Mountain some time ago, they said they can supply 100mg on special order

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## hands (3/1/17)

A storage idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------

